# Chickens and rain



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I assume it is alright to let chickens free range in the rain?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not only is it alright but they find more food during those times as the earthworms rise from their burrows to escape drowning. Many bugs come to the top of the grass at those times for the same reason, to avoid decreased mobility during the rain....great forage opportunities in the rain. 

Chickens are an all weather animal and will forage in the snow, even. They should have excellent weatherproofing in their feathering if they aren't picked up by us humans too often.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine enjoy being out in the rain, just as much as my ducks do actually. Good snacking time.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you they do really seem a lot more active in the rain


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My love the rain & snow ... as long as they get to the dry when they want.

Best of Luck!


----------

